
Bootsnap: Optimizing Ruby App Boot Time RSS - ansonhoyt
https://shopifyengineering.myshopify.com/blogs/engineering/235340559-bootsnap-optimizing-ruby-app-boot-time
======
ansonhoyt
Shopify released their key boot optimizations as a useful gem. Optimizes
several boot time hot spots for general Rails applications, getting your unit
tests or developer server running significantly faster. May save 50% on
smaller apps, and 75% on larger apps (like Shopify).

